# ET 35 rims need info on spacers and lug bolts.



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

Have a set of rims 18" RS4 reps 8j with ET 35 and need to P/U some spacers. I would assume that I need 15mm? for front and back. How long do the bolts need to be? can they be found in black? or are covers needed.
Are there any major differences in the spacer companies? I know that I should have the hub centric extension. But what about alloy types etc. Any particular venders that are cheep and easy? in a good way of coarse.

And yes I will post pictures when they are mounted.


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: ET 35 rims need info on spacers and lug bolts. (JBallou)*

I had H&R 20mm spacers that bolt to the hub & then you use your stock lugs for the wheels, only difference is mine were 19's, but same offset:


----------



## Q5 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: ET 35 rims need info on spacers and lug bolts. (b5in)*

I like your ride!
Ever think of matching your flares wit your body color?
[http://www.sargentschutt.com/photos/225737638-XL.jpg]


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: ET 35 rims need info on spacers and lug bolts. (Q5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Q5* »_I like your ride!
Ever think of matching your flares wit your body color?








 
All the time, but with a wife & 3 kids I have to pace my funds very wisely & really slowly


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: ET 35 rims need info on spacers and lug bolts. (b5in)*

here's how it looks now & what's funny is I just picked up the same exact wheels (B7 RS4's) for next winter, they look nice so I am happy I got them, but summer mode is 20" Carlsson 1/16's


----------

